# Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (28. April 2009)

*Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer des EKL alpenföhn Groß Clockner BE und möchte wissen, wie man diese Gerät wieder ausbaut. Ich habe letztens bestimmt eine halbe Stunde gebrauch, bis ich es zufällig geschaft habe.


----------



## Thornscape (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Der Kühler hat doch auf den Seiten jeweils die Einhängelaschen, wo du den Kühler, ähnlich wie früher bei Sockel 370/A-Systemen einhängen kannst. Diese Laschen drückst du runter und siehst dann zu, dass du sie Lasche seitlich vom Nippel bekommst. Voila, fertig


----------



## Nucleus (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Du musst doch nur...


... den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehn', und mit der kleinen Kurbel ganz nach oben dreh'n. Da erscheint dann auch ein Pfeil, da drückst Du ganz leicht drauf - und schon: ist die Sache auf!

*scnr* 

BTT:

Thornscape hat da wohl ganz recht.
Oft braucht man ein bisschen Kraft, weil die Haken je nach Anpressdruck auch mal sehr fest sitzen können.

So lange Du weder CPU noch Mainboard knacken hörst, ist alles im Lot


----------



## Thornscape (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*



Nucleus schrieb:


> So lange Du weder CPU noch Mainboard knacken hörst, ist alles im Lot



Den Daumen nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## Alriin (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Der Zaubertrick: *eine Kombizange!* Grafikkarte vorher ausbauen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thornscape (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*



Alriin schrieb:


> Der Zaubertrick: *eine Kombizange!* Grafikkarte vorher ausbauen nicht vergessen.



Wobei man dabei dann aber sehr aufpassen muss, dass man nicht abrutscht. Denn in dem Fall ist die Chance ziemlich groß, dass man die Oberfläche der Platine zerkratzt, und damit Leiterbahnen zerstört.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Ich hab natürlich Hemmungen, Gewalt an der Hardware einzusetzen.


----------



## TheReal1604 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Ich sag dir aus Erfahrung:

Bitte lass die CPU vor dem Ausbau des Kühlers, erst nen bissi warm werden (mit Orthos etc..) ! Ich habs mal vermasselt.. den Großglockner ausgehangen und meine cpu war unten dranngepappt O.ö, glatt außem sockel gerissen! Zum Glück nix passiert! Das war ein Schock! Nie wieder! 

Aus Fehlern lernt man ..

Mfg,

Real


----------



## x2K (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

was wiegt der eigendlich ?  ist die Bodenplatte glatt poliert oder hat die diese winzigen Riffel??
@ THeReal1604   kommt es nicht auch darauf an was man für eine WPL verwendet??
diesem lustigen Metall pad, welches bei  60° flüssig wird  traue ich solch eine Klebekraft zu aber ner normalen paste die halbwegs viskos ist nicht


----------



## tobi757 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Wollte nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen und dachte mir das ihr mir helfen könnt 

Also ein Kollege von mir hat eine EKL Alpenföhn Gletscherspalte, der hat sich den PC im Herbst 2008 bei Atelco geholt, hat auch ewig gedauert bis der fertig war (der Mann der den zusammengebaut hat das Mainboard mit Hilfe einer Slotblende verkratzt als er die WLP von CPU-Kühler wieder abmachen wollte, weil der nicht richtig saß ) Naja und nun hängt die "Gletscherspalte" total krumm auf der CPU, das ist uns erst letzens aufgefallen ... 

So nun die Frage: Wie soll man die lösen, das sind so komische Imbusschrauben, allerdings ist da kein passsender Schlüssel bei (hat warscheinlich der Experte von Atelco vergessen  ) Weiß jemand von euch welche Größe das ist oder ob das überhaupt genormt ist, dass man die eventuell mal lösen kann und den Kühler mal abmacht, Arctic Silver 5 drauf und den dann wieder richtig drauf setzen kann ???


----------



## TheReal1604 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*



x2K schrieb:


> @ THeReal1604   kommt es nicht auch darauf an was man für eine WPL verwendet??
> diesem lustigen Metall pad, welches bei  60° flüssig wird  traue ich solch eine Klebekraft zu aber ner normalen paste die halbwegs viskos ist nicht



Zum Glück habe ich kein Metalpad :o, es war Arctic Silver 5 WLP! .. Hätte ich selbst auch nicht gedacht das die zu Kleber werden kann .. seitdem Last ich die CPU erstmal ne halbe Stunde mit Orthos aus, bevor ich den Kühler abnehme *g*. 

Btt: Tobi eventuell mal Bild von dem Kühler+ Schrauben posten, sagt mir persöhnlich jetzt erstmal nix .


----------



## x2K (29. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Ein einfacher fön der freundin  reicht auch aus und es geht schneller


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Könntest du uns Bilder davon geben? Das würde die Situation vereinfachen.


----------



## tobi757 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Kollege ist grade nicht erreichbar ^^ Besorge aber schnellst möglichst Bilder 

Villiecht hilft das weiter ...

YouTube - eiskaltmacher.de-installation EKL Gletscherspalte


----------



## Enersys (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wie baut man den EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner wieder ab?*

Also ich hab so rutschfeste Handschuhe. Damit gehts eigentlich ganz einfach. Hab meinen GG BE schon zigmal- aus und wieder eingebaut.

Zur not helfen da auch mamis haushaltshandschuhe aus gummi


----------

